
Verizon is trying to sell Tumblr, the blogging site once worth $1.1B - gscott
https://www.businessinsider.com/verizon-looking-sell-tumblr-2019-5
======
RenRav
As far as I could tell, the entire purpose for that site was porn, and they
killed that along with the userbase. Good luck selling it!

~~~
gscott
Maybe they can bring the porn back and sell it to PornHub.

~~~
RenRav
You were right on the money it seems.

------
duxup
Such a strange thing for Verizon to hang on to them in first place. They
seemed incompatible from the start.

